# With permission, EPS board cut



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I am the proud owner and shooter of Jim Harris amazing EPS #12. This sling shot is my go to hunting sling. I wanted to be able to set one up with a litte lighter bands and shoot .32 cal lead for Starling hunting. They are pest birds and not protected so huntable year round. So with the permission of Jim, here is a picture of my attempt at a clone that would, if at all possible, live up to Jim's standards. I used Red Oak with a poly finish. Hope it meets with approval, it shoots the .32 lead great. I now have one for each pocket. If you can only afford one sling shot, I highly recommend Jims work, beautiful craftsmanship and a real shooter. I believe there is a new wider fork version on the drawing board, I will definately be ordering one when available. Thanks Jim.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very good work Phil!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks DH, all hand work, no router but more fun that way I forgot to mention that I deviated from the original a little by putting about a? 10 degree slant to the handle to better fit my grip. Feels good and with Tex single bands at 7" it zips the .32 cal lead right along.
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job philly...but you own #11, and I still have #12.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job Philly.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice looking shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Nice job philly...but you own #11, and I still have #12.


Jim, your right, #11 is mine and you know I have been after #12 since I saw it on the forum, freudian slip.
Glad you liked it.

Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

In my opinion the EPS shape is one of the best.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful work Philly, you have done justice to a great design.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Beautiful work Philly, you have done justice to a great design.


Thanks Chuck, it doesn't get any better than the EPS frame. The perfect pocket shooter.
Philly


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks good! I hope he will start selling an EPS with a smaller fork!


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

good job


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Looks good! I hope he will start selling an EPS with a smaller fork!


Smaller than the EPS???


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Looks good! I hope he will start selling an EPS with a smaller fork!


Smaller than the EPS???
[/quote]

Jim, I had the same thought, smaller??? Must be a Flip shooter.
Philly


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

philly said:


> Looks good! I hope he will start selling an EPS with a smaller fork!


Smaller than the EPS???
[/quote]

Jim, I had the same thought, smaller??? Must be a Flip shooter.

Philly
[/quote]

YES! I think the EPS has a 6cm fork-gap, right? I would love one with 3,5-4cm!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Frodo said:


> YES! I think the EPS has a 6cm fork-gap, right? I would love one with 3,5-4cm!


Gee, I wonder if there's any correllation between fork size and winkie size ?

The man *is* a hobbit, so everything's bound to be in proportion, right ?









j/k


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excuse me, but the man is a German. This cannot be true.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Great work Philly. That is a tribute to a fine slingshot. Good on you and on Jim for the inspiration. Frogman


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

frogman said:


> Great work Philly. That is a tribute to a fine slingshot. Good on you and on Jim for the inspiration. Frogman


Frogman, thanks, I just recieved my second EPS from Jim, #12 it's a beauty I have been pestering him for it since I first saw a picture of it. They are great little pocket shooters, my go to hunting sling. Jim's work is exceptional, but best of all you get a very well thought out slingshot made by a champion shooter that knows what it takes to make a winner. I will post some pictures later.

BTW, I really enjoy your posts and pics of the dogs and kills. I am building another board cut right now and will be trying your tubes on it. From what I have read and what Jarret says they sound like they will do a fine job with the .45 cal lead I just purchased a mold for. I'll be in touch soon.
Philly


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Philly,

Congratulations on getting #12 to go with #11.

And you did a really good job on the red oak board-cut clone.

I've got #22 and #27. My dad has #23.

My #22 made Jorge's calendar!!!!

WD40


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Philly,
> 
> Congratulations on getting #12 to go with #11.
> 
> ...


WD, yes, I am lucky to have gotten it, Jim was keeping it for himself. It is unusual in that it is an inlaid design. I kept pestering him every chance I got and I guess he finally felt sory for me and let me have it. It is a true piece of art, can't stop looking at it. It probably wont be my last, he is coming out with a 2.5" version and I will have to have one. After all, you can't just have one right? The picture does not do it justice, it is not as yellow as it looks, bad lighting. 
Philly


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, Philly,

I had no idea what #12 looked like.

She is a BEAUT!!!!

WD40


----------

